# Haze days music



## Taipan (Aug 24, 2007)

This is a list of songs me and my friend came up with this to listen to while baked enjoy



HAZE DAYS LIST 
1. Smile Jamaica - Bob Marley
2. Smoke some weed - Ice cube 
3. Incense and peppermints- Strawberry Alarm Clock
4. Purple haze- Hendrix
5. Voodoo Chile - Hendrix
6. Sweet Leaf- Black Sabbath
7. Smoke on the water- Deep Purple
8. Don't You Want Somebody To Love- Jefferson Airplane
9. Legalize marijuana- Ziggy Marley
10.Welcome To jamrock- Damian Marley
11.Get up stand up- Bob Marley
12.Black betty- Lenord Skyard
13.Kickapoo- Tenacious D
14.In A Gadda Da Vida- Iron Butterfly 
15.Ganja Farmer- Marlon Asher
16.Lets Go Get stoned- Ray Charles
17.Ganja Bus- Damian Marley 
18.Rastaman chant- Bob Marley
19.White Rabbit- Jefferson Airplane
20.The Wall- Pink Floyd


----------

